# ISA certified arborist looking for work



## GottaCut

I just got my certification and I am looking for work, I am very willing to relocate, even long distances. I have six years experience with trees and grounds maintenance, and I am a certified chemical operator in the state of IL. Please respond or send me a pm if interested.


----------



## GottaCut

Yep, still looking....

I'm willing to let a place try me for a week with no long term obligations. I have my own rigging equipment, spikes, saddle, saws(poor mans) if that helps. I've got a decent amount of experience but I'd love to learn from someone with real experience. Hey, I'm more than willing to be a groundie! Thanks!


----------



## clearance

Hey, some here are crying out for good help, someone give this guy a chance. You heard, he ain't scared to drag brush.


----------



## arborimage

*employment opportunity*

Hello,

I would be interested in reviewing your resume. Please fax to 262-763-5090.


----------



## GottaCut

Thank you very much for your response. I have yet to put together a resume, but I am working on it, I will fax as soon as its complete. Thanks again.

Thanks for the bump, clearance!


----------



## fireman

*work*

gottacut please read your pm.I would like to meet u and come up and see what we are all about we have alot work lined up but need some good people to get the jobs done thanks tom fire house tree toppers


----------



## tree jockey

*How about an oppertunity in NH ?*

We may have a chance for a good working relationship in central NH if you are interested. Always looking for talented climbers with a TEAM mindset.
Located in the Lakes Region. Good fishin', huntin', campin' and skiing. We do mostly residential work on up-scale second homes on the lake shores. Willing to compensate Well the people that treat our clientel well [email protected]


----------

